# Bearwood Lakes, Sunday 27th, 11.30



## Ethan (Jul 22, 2014)

I have a tee time this Sunday. You probably won't need a sweater or rain gear. Course in nice condition, with fast firm greens and some rough to be avoided. 

Anyone interested?


----------



## sev112 (Jul 23, 2014)

Ethan said:



			I have a tee time this Sunday. You probably won't need a sweater or rain gear. Course in nice condition, with fast firm greens and some rough to be avoided. 

Anyone interested?
		
Click to expand...

Would recommend this to everyone - superb course, excellent host 

Am off to London with daughter to see "Matilda" unfortunately, although should still be a good day


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 23, 2014)

Now i might actually be able to make this Ethan - when is the latest you need to know by ?


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 23, 2014)

Ethan said:



			I have a tee time this Sunday. You probably won't need a sweater or rain gear. Course in nice condition, with fast firm greens and some rough to be avoided. 

Anyone interested?
		
Click to expand...

Topping the lakes up then - as if they need it!

Probably a tad over-golfed - with yesterday, Friday and 2 on Saturday!

Can highly recommend the course and hospitality though!


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 24, 2014)

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BtJzAHtIIAAmuq-.jpg

nice picture


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm up there on Tuesday talking memberships and hopefully playing a few afterwards - really looking forward to it!


----------



## vkurup (Jul 24, 2014)

Torn between this and 'volunteering' for watching duties at a 4 yr olds play date.... Have played there on a member invite and absolutely loved it.. btw whats the Â£ damage?


----------



## Ethan (Jul 24, 2014)

vkurup said:



			Torn between this and 'volunteering' for watching duties at a 4 yr olds play date.... Have played there on a member invite and absolutely loved it.. btw whats the Â£ damage?
		
Click to expand...

PM sent.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 24, 2014)

some more amazing aerial photos I saw today

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BtShd3YIcAAxJHG.jpg:large

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BtShga_CAAAV9MS.jpg:large

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BtShjmVCIAAHeR4.jpg:large

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BtShmK1CcAAo3FD.jpg:large

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BtUS-LgIAAAIV7Y.jpg

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BtTu2n9CMAICXXJ.jpg

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BtTm3eWCAAAsF8d.jpg


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 24, 2014)

PNWokingham said:



			some more amazing aerial photos I saw today

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BtShd3YIcAAxJHG.jpg:large

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BtShga_CAAAV9MS.jpg:large

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BtShjmVCIAAHeR4.jpg:large

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BtShmK1CcAAo3FD.jpg:large

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BtUS-LgIAAAIV7Y.jpg

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BtTu2n9CMAICXXJ.jpg

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BtTm3eWCAAAsF8d.jpg

Click to expand...

Looks stunning at the minute, very nice pics.


----------



## richart (Jul 24, 2014)

PNWokingham said:



			some more amazing aerial photos I saw today

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BtShd3YIcAAxJHG.jpg:large

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BtShga_CAAAV9MS.jpg:large

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BtShjmVCIAAHeR4.jpg:large

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BtShmK1CcAAo3FD.jpg:large

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BtUS-LgIAAAIV7Y.jpg

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BtTu2n9CMAICXXJ.jpg

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BtTm3eWCAAAsF8d.jpg

Click to expand...

I am sure I can see at least ten of my golf balls in those pictures.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 25, 2014)

Ethan said:



			I have a tee time this Sunday. You probably won't need a sweater or rain gear. Course in nice condition, with fast firm greens and some rough to be avoided. 

Anyone interested?
		
Click to expand...

Just seen this, and guess what, yes I am playing for the club again on Sunday


----------



## chrisd (Jul 25, 2014)

richart said:



			I am sure I can see at least ten of my golf balls in those pictures.

Click to expand...

10??

Which picture should we be looking at??


----------

